# My Masterbuilt gasser mods



## cmayna (Nov 5, 2012)

Getting ready for some mods






Drilling for the Masterforge smoke stack with damper












Roughing in  the AMNS's hew home.


















Needle Valve install






Getting ready to do a fire up temp test which was done empty using three temp
probes as well as the door gauge. 






*.....................Toot...Toot!!........................*






With a little bit of adjusting both the needle valve and the control  on the smoker, I was able to retain a temp of around 190.  I was so happy with
the results, I celebrated by taking my 68 mustang out for a cruise while eating some smoke salmon behind the wheel....yum


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice job on the mods!


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 6, 2012)

How do you like it? I cant deside between electric or gas?  Have any input??  Also, your stack mod.  How did you make it??


----------



## cmayna (Nov 7, 2012)

vegassmokeout,

I currently am using a big chief electric smoker which I have painfully smoked some real nice Salmon but there is zero temp control.  Thus the reason to try gas.  Nothing has been smoked yet in the new smoker but hopefully soon.  The Smoke stack came from Masterforge.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks and happy smoking.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2015)

Thought I would bring this thread back to life since there's been a lot of activity in modifying propane smokers.


----------



## mowin (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks, cmayna for the repost.  The AMNS looks like the way to go.  How often so you need to refill the AMNS?


----------



## 4nap (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like alot a work to make it work!!  On slide 5 and 6- looks like you fabricated some wind dams at the sides of the fire box.  Have you had good success with this ?  In doing so did this give you better constant temp and able to keep the flame alive at low temps.  Ive got the masterbuilt pro and I am doing my fair share of mods also.

Looks great!!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2015)

Since I did these mods, I've never had a problem keeping temps stable.  Keep in mind that I only use this smoker for poultry, beef & pork.   So low temp requirements is really not required.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2015)

mowin said:


> Thanks, cmayna for the repost. The AMNS looks like the way to go. How often so you need to refill the AMNS?


I rarely refill the AMNPS or AMNTS since they last 2+ hours.


----------



## mowin (Jul 6, 2015)

I've got some stainless steel thats got the AMNPS written all over it.... thanks again for resurrecting this thread.......Thumbs Up


----------



## hollowpoint1911 (Jul 6, 2015)

mowin said:


> I've got some stainless steel thats got the AMNPS written all over it.... thanks again for resurrecting this thread.......


Are you planning to build the under-burner mount for your AMNPS? I ordered a AMNPS for my Masterbuilt Pro 2 door gasser and been trying to decide how I want to integrate it. Before seeing this thread, I was planning on running it with the "mailbox mod", although I'm going to use a tabletop style charcoal grill for the AMNPS container instead of a mailbox. The basic concept is running the AMNPS in a external box and plumbing the smoke into the Masterbuilt gasser via one of the bottom vent holes.


----------



## mowin (Jul 6, 2015)

I have thought about using the bottom vent hole for the "mailbox mod" on my masterbuilt pro, but ImI'm liking the underburner mount idea a little better. I'm curious as which method is more wind resistant.   I doubt I'll do the smoke stack mod. I'll just open the top vent  on the back of the smoker. Although it does make the smoker look more "professional". Lol....... Decisions, decisions........


----------



## cmayna (Jul 7, 2015)

I would think the mail box method would be far less prone to wind issues.  Sonetines I have layed cardboard against the smoker to help block the wind on very windy days.


----------



## hollowpoint1911 (Jul 9, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I would think the mail box method would be far less prone to wind issues. Sonetines I have layed cardboard against the smoker to help block the wind on very windy days.


Yeah, I've decided to go the "mail box" route. I love how clean and OE-looking your setup is, but I thought it might be more important for me to have some more protection against wind and the ability to adjust airflow to try and get that optimal AMNPS burn. I'm in the middle of retrofitting a knockoff Weber-style Smokey Joe charcoal grill for the mail box mod and I'll be able to use the charcoal grill's air damper control for the AMNPS. Just need to make a trip to Home Depot for ducting...


----------



## smokeyken (Aug 17, 2015)

What are yall talking about when you say "mailbox" route? Thinking about the tube but like the fact the pellet smoker last longer


----------



## mowin (Aug 18, 2015)

smokeyken said:


> What are yall talking about when you say "mailbox" route? Thinking about the tube but like the fact the pellet smoker last longer



It using a mailbox to hold the amnps. Smoke is piped into the smoker. Here's a pic of my mailbox mod.













20150803_131751.jpg



__ mowin
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## smokeyken (Aug 18, 2015)

Excuse my ignorance but how do you connect it


----------



## mowin (Aug 18, 2015)

No such thing as a ignorant or stupid question,  unless you don't ask....    If u search "mailbox mod", you will find numerous threads on it. Some mount the amnps under the burner. The mailbox was easier,  but I may modify my mailbox by cutting some of the bottom out of it to aid in air flow. 

My smoker has 4 1/2" vents on the side of it. I "glued"  a 4" flange to the side of it with high temp RTV silicone gasket maker (red stuff) available at most auto stores.  I cut a 4" hole with a hole saw on the top of the mailbox, and sealed the same flange to the top of the mailbox. I then used aluminum 4" flex pipe to connect the two. All fittings are available at Home Depot in the gas flue/pipe section. I happened to have a  4" hole saw, but in a pinch, you could use tin snips. It might not look pretty,  but once you silicone it,  the only one that knows it, will be you.  Lol.


----------



## hialtitude (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice looking mods.  I was under the impression that the smoke needs to enter above the burner though to prevent consumption by the flame and extinguishing the flame (risk of gas buildup and explosion)?  I really want to rig something like this up however so was hoping someone could clarify where the smoke should enter with a gasser.  Cheers.


----------



## kazoo (Aug 30, 2016)

Great write-up & pics.  Where did you get your chimney stack?


----------



## cmayna (Aug 31, 2016)

No idea but odds are it was from Masterforge.


----------



## jyrulez (Aug 15, 2017)

where did you buy the small chimney that you put on top?? I can't find it anywhere!!!


----------



## cmayna (Aug 15, 2017)

Masterforge


----------

